# Seasonic S12 II - 620 Watt PSU



## summers (May 25, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I want to know hows the Seasonic S12 II - 620 Watt PSU performance wise and how much warranty its having.
One of my friend suggested me to go for it eyes closed. How's the A.S.S of Seasonic in India...?

Moreover, will it be able to support a Sapphire R9 270X. I will be using it for new PC having FX-6300 on MSI 990FX-GD65 motherboard.

I shall be buying it online.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2014)

It's  avery good PSU. Warranty is 5 years. Get from wither flipkart or theitdepot as they have the lowest prices.


----------



## summers (May 25, 2014)

Both Flipkart and theitdepot are quoting higher prices. I found the lowest price on snapdeal but the warranty is showing as 3 years. That's why i got confused. Here's the link.

*www.snapdeal.com/product/seasonic-620w-power-supply/1379207


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2014)

It's 5 years, not 3. It doesn't matter what Snapdeal mentions, you'll get the actual warranty period, not the mentioned. You can safely make the purchase.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 26, 2014)

Tirupathi's replacement ethics is questionable at times. In a couple of cases I know of, they've attempted to repair units by themselves rather than replacing it. At one point, they also used to honour 3 out of 5 years warranty until the point it was highlighted in another forum. I seriously hope they've improved over the times. 

But on the other hand, seasonic and seasonic OEM psus are the best you can get. Coolermaster's V650 costs 8.something thousand. If you want, you can go ahead with that, or else bite the bullet with Seasonic. Antec's HCG series are also Seasonic OEMs.

TBH, I've started not to like to buy stuff unless the companies has a management over here. FSP used to be around until the time the distributor have stopped, leaving people who bought it in dark in terms of RMA. Antec and Corsair have a management here, though both of them lack ethics as they don't want feedback to improve their products and their presence. Kaizen Infotech is Corsair's saving grace so that's not really a problem so far. Coolermaster is here for a very long time, and if there's a problem it eventually gets fixed. Some people remember the issue where one guy had a tiff with Gigabyte's service rep in Kolkata. Eventually it got resolved only after hammering the management about the issue. I am not saying that all management will help, but if things don't work out you can always contact them via facebook/twitter/email.


----------



## saswat23 (May 26, 2014)

BTW who is the current distributor of Cooler Master? Abacus Peripherals was the distri earlier.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 26, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> BTW who is the current distributor of Cooler Master? Abacus Peripherals was the distri earlier.



*Regional Sales Contact Information*         Cooler Master India
Mr. Sanket Naik, +91 9820207871.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 26, 2014)

Acro Engineering


----------



## saswat23 (May 26, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> Acro Engineering



^^ You see, FSP is listed in their Product List
*www.acrotechindia.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=398&Itemid=563


----------



## summers (May 26, 2014)

CM V650 too costly. I'll go for Seasonic.

Thank you friends for your suggestions.


----------

